

Retail Growth Already Skyrocketing in 2009 - gne1963
http://mast-economy.blogspot.com/2009/02/retail-growth-already-skyrocketing-in.html

======
ieatpaste
These are exceptions. Companies who carry low-tier items will do well in this
economic climate; however, retail is still shrinking.

------
gne1963
ieatpaste, can you give us some evidence to support your claim that retail is
still shrinking? These are some of the largest retailers in the US and they
are now reporting GROWTH in revenues... that does not equate to shrinking...

